# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  OoOoأفكــــــــار لأعمـــــــال يدوية تــــــــجارية oOoOللالهـام وليس للتقليد الاعمى

## بيضة الرامي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

ملاحظة الصور يا بنات للالهام وليس لتقليدها مراعاه لحفظ حقوق الناس 


بنـــــــــــــــات كثير يدورن أفكار تجارية عشان يبدأن بزنس 

حلو ان تكون عندج هواية والاحلى انج تبدعين فيها 
دوري يمكن تلقين شيء يعجبج تسوينه و في نفس الوقت تبدأين في التجارة به 
قبل كل شي توكلي على الله ..... 

و آمني بأن اللي تسوينه شيء مفيد يمكن يفيد انسان في هالدنيا .... 
التجارة بتبدأ خطوة بخطوة مب من اولها ايي الربح . 
و الزباين بيوون بإذن الله بس انتي ثقي باللي تسوينه قبل 
و شوي شوي الكلمه الحلوه عن بضاعتج بتنتقل بين البنات و بتنعرفين في بضاعتج 
و بإذن الله بيزيد الطلب عليها ....
( ^_^ لدرجه انج بتيبين مساعدين يساعدونج في تجهيز الطلبيات بإذن الله )

في ما يلي بتشوفين صور لأعمال يدوية . بعض الاشخاص ابدعوا فيها لدرجه انهم بدو يتاجرون فيها ويستفيدون ماديا من هوايتهم... 

طبعا أغلبهم اجانب ... يعني بذمتكن نحن شو ناقصنا عشان ما نبدع ؟.... الافكار اغلبها متداوله 
بس هم قدروا يبدعون فالتصاميم ويتميزون بأسعارهم .... عشان جيه كسبوا زباين من كل انحاء العالم .
اكسسوار الشعر 
تاجرة 1




*يرجى تظليل الصور* 


تاجرة 2


هنيه سوتها بطوق 


اكسسوار اليد 
تاجرة 3




تاجرة 4




يتبع...............

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## بيضة الرامي

الشنط
عاد الشنط ابداع هاند باق و شنك لابتوب و ابواك و شنطة البيبي ..... انواع متعددة لاستخدامات متعدده
خياطة الشنط فيها شيء حلو انج تستخدمين باتروون واحد و اطلعين منه اكثر من شنطه 

تاجره 1



نفس الباترون





تاجرة 2


تاجرة 3


شنط لابتوب
تاجرة 1




تاجرة 2



تاجرة 3

----------


## بيضة الرامي

ابواك ...احلى شيء وسهله بالخياطة

تاجرة 1
ما اعرف بالضبط الخامة المستخدمه بس ترى الحرمه راسمه الرسوم وطابعتنهن فالقطعه بعدين خاطتها بس طالع وااايد كيوت

شوفوا هالفكرة مسويه كفرات للجوازات .... ! بس عليهن طلب تصدقون!

الغلاف من داخل شفاف


تاجرة 2 




تاجرة 3





هنيه صور منوعه لأشياء اخرى تنفع تكون بزنس

Bath And Beauty

----------


## بيضة الرامي

Books and Zines
غلاف الكتب والدفاتر و الملفات والالبومات والصفحات وغيرها









Candles

----------


## بيضة الرامي

Ceramics and Pottery
تعرفونها عجينة السيراميك؟!؟
شوفوا الابداع فيها و بالفخار 










أقسام أخرى تقدرون تبدعون فيها مثل :

Art
Clothing
Crochet
Dolls And Miniatures
Furniture
Glass
Housewares
Jewelry
Knitting
Needlecraft
Paper Goods
Quilts
Toys
Supplies
Vintage
Woodworking


صور من هاي الاقسام

----------


## بيضة الرامي

ان شاء الله يفيدكم هالموضوع و يلهمكم في مشاريعكم اليايه 

رجاءا الموضوع متعوب عليه ياليت تستأذنون قبل النقل

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

مجهود طيب تشكرين عليه 

يزاج الله خير و يعطيج العافية

----------


## كريستال

ماشاء الله .

بارك الله فيج .

وربي يوفق الجميع اللهم أميييييييييييين ..

----------


## ام غايوتى

الموضوع رائع .. وفيه افكار حلووة ممكن الاستفادة منها ...

جزاك الله خيراً على الافادة

----------


## hadawi

أبخاطري أتعلم الخياطه بس ما أعرف ممكن أساعدوني

----------


## "الورد"

روووووووووعه وانا عندي بعض لي عارضتنه واسويه وفعلا في اقبال كبير عليه 
تسلمين

----------


## ام ميثه..

مشكوره الغاليه على الموضوع 
الصراحه انا اشتغل باشغال اليدويه وابيع منها والحمد لله 
وعطي دورات للي يحب

----------


## الملاك الحالم

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## ريـــــــم

*موضوع راشع ما شاء الله وتشكرين عليه ^_^*

----------


## نجمة الرياض

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

افكارك رائعه

ياليت المزيد يااااااااااقمر من افكارك الحلوه

----------


## Raysa

يعطيج العافيه عجبتني أفكارج

----------


## nana2020

رووووعه

مشكوره على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## أم الأطفال

مجهود طيب تشكرين عليه 

يزاج الله خير و يعطيج العافية

----------


## بيضة الرامي

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ِ وأصلح لي شأني كله لاإله إلا أنت

----------


## همس الشجون

موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووفقة

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

تسلمين  :Smile:

----------


## براءة1

وايد حلوة الاغراض .. لكن ماتعرفين كيف ممكن نسوي الشنط ؟ 

شكرا اختي  :Smile:

----------


## بيضة الرامي

هلا الغاليه تقدرين تشترين باترونات جاهزه من النت للشنط

----------


## Najlaa

تسلمين اختي ويزاج الله خير

----------


## o0oMaio0o

حلوات الشنط ....مشكوووره على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> افكار حلوووه هالموقع خطييييير 
> 
> تعرفين اول وحده انتي حاطه صورتها ،،،،اللي تسوي شرايط الشعر ؟؟ 
> 
> هذي من الباترون البسيط طلعت فوق 17 الف دولار ،،،،اي ما يعادل ال 68 الف درهم ،،،،اي ما يعادل راتب شهرين في البلديه اذا كنتي خريجة باكلوريوس خخخخخ 
> 
> شي حلووو والله


ما شاء الله شو هالسعر غاااااااااالي @@!

على قولتج سعر راتبين لموظف حكومي ..

شدوا حيلكم بنات خخخخخ

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة



----------


## بيضة الرامي

تسلمون بنات عالمرور ^_^

----------


## جريئة

ما شاء الله ... و الله ان مجهودج كبير شكرا

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة



----------


## بيضة الرامي

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ِ وأصلح لي شأني كله لاإله إلا أنت الله

----------


## بيضة الرامي

الحمدالله

----------


## مريوم الأموره

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## عشق القلوب

تسلمين عزيزتي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام علي&&&

موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## شجون*_*

حلو وايد موفقة

----------


## #وجدان#

موضوع وااايد حلوه

----------


## المنصوريه_55

ربي يعطييج العافيه على هالموضووع الراائع
تسلميين واايد حلوو

----------


## بيضة الرامي

اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عمن سواك اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والكسل والبخل وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال.

اللهم ارزقني رزقا لاتجعل لاحد فيه منَه ولا في الاخرة عليه تبعه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .

اللهم صب علينا الخير صبا صبا ولا تجعل عيشنا كدا كدا 


[[.. اللهم حرم النار على كل من قرأ هذا الرد ..]]
اللهم آمين ،،

----------


## مــزون

ماشاء الله الموضوع وايد مفيد 
ما قصرتي والله يكتبه في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله 


^__^

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

للرفع

----------


## كرومه

مجهود طيب

----------


## بيضة الرامي

اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عمن سواك اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والكسل والبخل وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال.

اللهم ارزقني رزقا لاتجعل لاحد فيه منَه ولا في الاخرة عليه تبعه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .

اللهم صب علينا الخير صبا صبا ولا تجعل عيشنا كدا كدا 


[[.. اللهم حرم النار على كل من قرأ هذا الرد ..]]
اللهم آمين ،،

----------


## **بدرالبدور**

شكرا ع المجهود والأفكااار

----------


## جنة المشاعر

الله يعطيييييج العافية الغاليه

----------


## نهال بركات

رووووووووووووووعة موضوع قيم
تسلم يمناج يا قمر

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

للرفع

----------


## glbe

والله عندهم تفكير ويالسين يبدعون من خلال 

افكارهم حتى لو بالاشياء البسيطه يطلعون لج شي

رووعه وابداااع ..*

ربي يوفقج الغاليه على هالموضوع الابداااع

----------


## جوسـي كوتور

موفقه اختي الغاليه - وعيدج مبارك

----------


## my girl

تسلمين ع الموضوع ..

----------


## ahlamthani

افكار حلوة

----------


## بنت الظيت

مجهود طيب تشكرين عليه 

يزاج الله خير و يعطيج العافية

----------


## البرنسيسة1

تسلمين يابنت الظيت ع الصور الحلوة وانا جارتكم بنت خزام حذانا

----------


## فطامي 16

كلمة روووووعه اشوي عليه بالتوفبق حبيبتي

----------


## أم حسن2

ماااااااااااشااااااااااااااااااااااء الله الموضوع أكثر من روعة
مشكورة عالطرح الفنان

----------


## Um Shouq

الله يوفقج وييسرلج الغلا

----------


## سيدة الانتظار

موضوع رائع 

يعطيج العافية

----------


## انامل ام حمد

مواضيعج وايد حلوووووووه والله يوفقج ويوفق كل وحده تستفيد منه

----------


## حبي انت

افكار حلوه الصراحة

----------


## ام الريان

ماشاء الله شو هالافكار الحلوه تسلمين على المجهود الطيب

----------


## Miss.sma

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ،، روعه

----------


## همسةعطر

مشكورة على الافكار الحلوة

----------


## مس احلام

تسلمين يالغلا ع المجهود الطيب

----------

